# Aussäen von Tomaten usw



## sister_in_act (18. Jan. 2009)

Hallo alle Garten- und Gemüsefreaks

Bald ist es soweit und wir können die ersten Samen für unsere Tomaten etc  auslege.
Da mich am Ende der letzten Tomatensaison dann doch wieder die Krautfäule erwischt hat bin ich auf der Suche nach relativ unempfindlichen Tomatensamen.
Ich würde gerne wieder eine kleinere ( von-der-hand-in-den-mund-sorte) , eine mittelgroße Tomate , eine etwas *bunte* Sorte usw--insgesamt 4-5 Stöcke setzen.
Heute , im ARD Ratgeber Heim Und Garten, hörte ich von der Sorte *Resi*, konnte sie aber bei Frau Google nicht finden.
Ich werde dieses Jahr  ein Teil der Tomaten im Treibhaus anpflanzen und hoffe, daß ich vielleicht endlich mal das Glück habe alle Tomaten bis zum Ernteende zu genießen.

Welche Sorten könntet ihr mir empfehlen und woher besorgt ihr euch den Samen?
Ende Januar will ich mit dem Vorziehen anfangen.

Liebe Grüße
ulla


----------



## Dodi (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aussähen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Ulla,

ich habe dort zwar noch nicht bestellt, klingt allerdings sehr interessant, vor allem wegen der alten Sorten! - Hatte unser Elschen im letzten Jahr mal im Tomatenthread empfohlen.

Bisher habe ich die Samen ganz normal im Gartenfachmarkt gekauft oder teilweise vorgezogene Tomatenpflanzen.

Sehr zufrieden war ich im letzten Jahr mit der Cherrytomate "Philovita" (F1-Hybride), da diese hochtolerant gegen Kraut- und Braunfäule ist und außerdem noch ertragreich ist und super lecker schmeckt. Die bekommst Du z. B. hier.

Ach ja, Ulla, für solche Themen haben wir doch unser Gartenforum!  Ich hab's mal dahin verschoben.


----------



## Annett (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Ulla,

da sagst Du was.... ich hatte doch einigen hier noch Samen versprochen. 

Ohweia. 
Ich geh nachher mal meine PNs durchforsten.... 



Bei mir hatte sich die Sorte Ildi halbwegs bewährt - bei Pflanzung ins Freie.
Sehr lecker ist die Sorte "Zuckertomate" der Firma Syringa. http://www.syringa-pflanzen.de/shop...ycopersicum-Cocktail-Tomate-Zuckertomate.html
Die kommt bei mir oftmals nicht bis in die Küche.  Resistenz "geht so".
Am besten sind Tomaten eben ohne Regen aufgehoben, d.h. ein Haus oder Dachvorsprung wäre ideal. 
Und bitte etwas weiter von Kartoffeln und ehemaligen Kartoffel-/Tomatenstandorten pflanzen.
Die Braunfäuleerreger mögen beide Pflanzen und überwintern z.B. in erkrankten Pflanzkartoffeln (auch in den vergessenen im Boden).

Bei planten gab es zuletzt einen entsprechend interessenten Thread mit Links.
Und hier noch das Thema Tomaten 2008.


----------



## Christine (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Ulla,

wenn Du von der Hand in den Mund leben willst, ist die Mexikanische Honigtomate einen zweiten Blick wert!

Den Link, den Dodi oben gesetzt hat, kann ich wirklich sehr empfehlen. Sehr interessante Sorten und bisher hatte ich beim Saatgut nie Ausfälle. Im Gegenteil, die Keimfähigkeit war auch im zweiten und dritten Jahr noch recht erfreulich.

Achja, zwar nicht so zum direkt Naschen, aber auch sehr empfehlenswert: Green Zebra!


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

huhu Annett und Dodi



> Ach ja, Ulla, für solche Themen haben wir doch unser Gartenforum!  Ich hab's mal dahin verschoben


. oops.. wie peinlichaua
 also kartoffeln haben bei mir im kleinen gärtchen keinen platz, daher wird die fäule nicht sein....
allerdings habe ich sie im sommer immer ohne *kopfbedeckung* gelassen weil sie  umfänge angenommen haben, die schlicht jenseits aller tomatenhauben etc waren. mußte sie mit bohnenstangen auf höhe halten.
gedüngt übrigens nur mit teichwasser...
wahrscheinlich haben sie dann zuviel tau im blattwerk gehalten und das hat somit die fäule beschleunigt...

im frühjahr  wird mein kleines treibhaus aufgestellt und da will ich mal je eine sorte drin und draußen  setzen im vergleich.
für die links und tipps vielen dank an euch.
ich habe mir heute mal 900 sorten angesehn auf dieser seite : http://mitglied.lycos.de/rkraft/Tomatenfotos/galerie.htm
bin fast vom glauben abgefallen wieviel sorten es gibt...
bisher habe ich immer tomaten beim gärtner , auf dem markt oder baumarkt gekauft aber habe mir vorgenommen ,nun jedes jahr eine neue sorte dazu zu kaufen und werde buch führen, wie sie sich *benehmen*
irgendwie freu ich mich schon tierisch auf die neue gartensaison.
es taut und da werde ich immer ganz *hibbelich*

liebe grüße
ulla

>>>>grad noch gesehn von elschen: Achja, zwar nicht so zum direkt Naschen, aber auch sehr empfehlenswert: Green Zebra!

wie benutzt man denn die grünen sorten?? auch aufs brot,in salat usw? oder sind die nur für gelee einzukochen gut?
und woran sehe ich denn, wann die reif sind??? dummfrag*


----------



## Christine (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*



sister_in_act schrieb:


> wie benutzt man denn die grünen sorten?? auch aufs brot,in salat usw? oder sind die nur für gelee einzukochen gut?
> und woran sehe ich denn, wann die reif sind??? dummfrag*



So essen, wie alle anderen Tomaten auch. Reif sind sie, wenn Du sie ganz leicht abzupfen kannst. Wenn sie runterfallen, ist es zu spät. 
(Du siehst es an den Streifen, die werden ganz leicht orange.)


----------



## sister_in_act (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

SOOOO

es ist vollbracht
tomatensamen ist bestellt und zwar:

Black Zebra
Green Zebra
Laternchen ( runde rote)
Königin von St Marthe
Zuckertomate

die mexikanische honigtomate habe ich leider nicht gefunden ...elschen

gruß an euch
 und ds nochmal für die tipps und links.


----------



## Christine (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Ulla,

guckst DU http://www.irinas-shop.de/mexikanische-honigtomate-p-602.html

oder

http://bio-kraeuter.de/product_info.php?info=p152_Cocktailtomaten--Mexikanische-Honigtomate-.html


----------



## Moeppy (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Ich habe mittlerweile über 40 Tomatensorten angesammelt.
Und jedes Jahr kommen ein paar Neue dazu. 



> die mexikanische honigtomate habe ich leider nicht gefunden


Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut und konnte noch ein paar Samen der Mex. Honigtomate finden.

  

Wenn du magst kann ich dir die Samen gerne zukommen lassen.

Auch von meinen Lieblingssorten wie: Ananas-tomate, Beutel-tomate, Ochsenherz und Greenwich hätte ich noch genug Samen.

  

  

  


Liebe Grüße,
moeppy


----------



## sister_in_act (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*



> guckst DU http://www.irinas-shop.de/mexikanisc...ate-p-602.html



dunnerkeil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
da habe ich doch auch bestellt und sie glatt übersehn



> Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut und konnte noch ein paar Samen der Mex. Honigtomate finden.


das Alter....


das wär super Moeppy, weil ich ja schon die Bestellungen weg habe und für eine lohnt  es nicht nachzubestellen.
aber nur die Honigtomate, ich will ja auch noch paar andere Sachen pflanzen im kleinen Garten 

gruß ulla


----------



## Annett (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich den Link jetzt schon per PN verteilt habe, hier noch ganz offiziell im Forum:
Aussaatanleitung für Tomaten

Viel Erfolg Euch allen - Anfängern wie Fortgeschrittenen.

Ich muss mich auch ganz langsam mal ans Zusammensuchen der Töpfe, Erde usw. machen.


----------



## Christine (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Annett,

sehr interessanter Link, danke. Besonders der Vortrag über Perlit. Ich habe bisher immer Torfquelltöpfe genommen und mich geärgert, das bei größeren Setzlingen die Würzelchen beim Pikieren sehr gelitten haben. Das werd ich unbedingt ausprobieren.


----------



## Christine (13. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Liebe Freundinnen der Nacht(schattengewächse),

heute ist mein Pflanzperlite angekommen. Ich kann zwar keinen Unterschied zu dem Zeug in der Zimmerdecke erkennen, aber ich bin ja auch kein chemisches Analysegerät.

 aber mir ist noch gar nicht nach Tomaten aussäen - draussen hat es 0° und schneit. Ich hab grad den Ofen angemacht. Und das Gewächshaus ist in soooo weiter Ferne, das könnte auch am Nordpol stehen.


----------



## Tiffi (13. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo zusammen,

wenn Ihr schon Links sammelt, habe ich auch noch einen: http://www.tomatenundanderes.at/Krankheiten.html#krank4

Übrigens nehme ich schon seit Jahren Perlite, allerdings hauptsächlich, um es unter die Blumenerde zu mischen, zum Aussäen von feinen Samen bevorzuge ich Aussaaterde. Aber ich bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen, das teure Pflanzenperlite zu nehmen, die großen 80 oder 100 l Säcke aus dem Baumarkt tun es genau so gut und auch meinem Portemonnaie.

Jetzt habe ich Chilis ausgesät, mit den Tomaten fange ich Anfang März an.


----------



## steinteich (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Liebe Tomaten-Freaks,

da sich meine Gartenleidenschaft auf den Teich und auf die Herstellung von Nisthilfen (Insektenhotel, Vögel, Igel etc.) beschränkt, und meine Freundin sich auch auf einheimische Stauden und Kräuter beschränkt, haben wir es also mit dem klassischen Nutzgarten nicht so. Deshalb weiß ich auch nicht, ob für euch Tomaten-Experten der folgende Tipp überhaupt noch neue Erkenntnisse bringt. In der neuen Ausgabe der Zeitschrift Kraut & Rüben, gibt es einen Artikel "Alles Tomate!". Hier der Link zur Beispielseite:
Tomaten-Artikel
Wie bei der Zeitschrift üblich, kann man dort auch verschiedenste Samen-Sorten im Paket bestellen, so auch für die Tomaten. Vielleicht ein guter Einstieg für Tomaten-Beginner?
Schneeweiße Grüße  aus Hamburg,

Christian


----------



## andreas w. (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

mahlzeit, mal ein kleiner komentar von mir:

zum thema krautfäule - sicher dass das die krautfäule ist? bei uns im garten hab ich seit ein paar jahren das gleiche problem und es scheint irgendwas mit dem regen und seiner häufigkeit zu tun zu haben.

in dem einen jahr fängt es früh an, im nächsten später. wir hatten schon über den boden nachgedacht. lehmboden, eigentlich supergut für alles, aber einen halben meter tief eine dichte erdschicht. folglich saurer boden. iss halt so!

wenn´s passt, probier ich dieses jahr eine überdachung für das ganze. wenn´s hilft geb ich hier laut. iss ärgerlich, du pflegst die pflanzen, alles wächst und gedeiht, und kurz bevors gut ist, kommt die krankheit.

naja, wir werden sehen - sprach der blinde. bis dahin


----------



## Christine (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Andreas,

die Krautfäule hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem Boden zu tun. Wir haben hier zum Beispiel sehr sandigen Boden. Trotzdem kommt die Krauftfäule. Nämlich bei hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit. Und sogar eher im Gewächshaus als draussen. Weil sich die Feuchtigkeit besser zwischen den Blättern hält. 

Auch in Zusammenarbeit mit Kartoffeln gedeiht sie ganz besonders gut, weil beide - Tomaten und Kartoffeln - zu den Nachtschattengewächsen gehören und sehr anfällig dafür sind und sich sozusagen auch noch gegenseitig hochschaukeln.

Und wenn man das ganze fördern will, machen sich Gurken auch sehr gut im Tomaten-Gewächshaus. Dann kann man auf die Krautfäule Wetten abschließen.

Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit einem Standplatz draussen, vor Regen geschützt aber luftig gemacht. Gerne auch vor einer Backsteinwand, die die Sonnewärme noch bis in die Nacht hält.


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

So, kleiner Zwischenbericht von mir:
Mangels  Menge an Minitreibhäuschen tut mir ein altes Aquarium gute Dienste 
 
 Sorten :
Lämpchen ( Laternchen)
schwarze pflaume
mexikanische Honigtomate
Ananastomate
Black Zebra
Greenwich
Ochsenherz
Goldene Königin
Green Zebra
Zuckertomate

und hier seht ihr die *Zwerge*
Bulgarian Carrot >> Chilli
Barguzin >> gelbe , russische Paprika
Wolkovje Uho >>Ochsenohr>> rote Paprika
 

Habt ihr auch schon angefangen??
Ich bin ja kein bissel neugierig,.....aber wissen würd ichs schon gerne

liebe grüße 
ulla


----------



## Christine (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hi Ulla,

nein, hab noch nicht angefangen. Habe das fürs Wochenende auf der To-Do-Liste stehen. Deine Pflänzchen sind ja schon richtig weit.


----------



## Tiffi (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Ulla,

Tomaten werden bei mir immer erst Mitte März gesät, damit sie mir nicht vergeilen. Jetzt warte ich erst einmal auf einige Blumen, die länger brauchen und vor allem auf Zimmerhibisken, die im beheizten Anzuchthäuschen bzw.in meinem Zucht-Aquarium keimen sollen.


----------



## andreas w. (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

@christine: mag alles richtig sein, mit dem boden. meine eltern haben ebenfalls sandboden und seit ein paar jahren auch ein gewächshäuschen - selbergebaut mit folie, aber funktioniert. und seit die tomaten geschützt in dem häuschen wachsen haben die auch die "krautfäule" oder was immer es ist nicht mehr, oder weit weniger und später.

ich denke, es hat wirklich was mit den flugzeugen zu tun, die mehr oder minder direkt über uns ihr routen haben.

kartoffeln machen einen ähnlichen spass. letztes jahr waren die "mehligen" wie schwiegervatern immer sagt, schön gross, aber die "speckigen" umso kleiner. kann auch einfach nur am boden oder an der häufigkeit und dem timing vom regen liegen.

man kann halt nicht alles beeinflussen - und das ist gut so!


----------



## Annett (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Andreas.

Sorry, aber hier 





> ich denke, es hat wirklich was mit den flugzeugen zu tun, die mehr oder minder direkt über uns ihr routen haben.


 kann ich Dir nicht ganz folgen.

Du meinst allen ernstes, dass die Pflanzenkrankheiten durch die Flugzeuge hervorgerufen werden? 

Es gab/gibt hier bei uns auch Leute, die das Absterben der alten Kirschbäume unter der Einflugsschneise des Flughafens auf die Flieger schieben. 
Dumm nur, dass sich seit der "Wende" keiner mehr um einen Schnitt der Bäume kümmert. "Monilia"=pilzliche Kirschbaumkrankheit gab es immer und wird es immer geben. Geht man rechtzeitig dagegen vor, kommt der Baum gut klar. Zu DDR-Zeiten waren alle auf diese Bäume und die Erträge angewiesen, d.h. sie wurden auch als Straßenrandbaum gepflegt!
Wartet man als Straßenmeisterei aber einfach nur und schaut zu, wie der Baum jedes Jahr mehr abstirbt, dann muss man ihn einfach irgendwann komplett absägen.

Ähnlich bei den Kart. und Tomaten. Es ist definitiv ein PILZ. Noch dazu bei beiden Pflanzen der gleiche, denn es handelt sich bei beiden um Nachtschattengewächse aus der "Neuen Welt". 
Weite Fruchtfolgen, kein nachbarschaftlicher Anbau der beiden Arten, ein trockener Platz (Regen) für die Tomaten und man kann damit leben. Weniger empfindliche Sorten sind natürlich zusätzlich von Vorteil. Versucht mal die Kart.sorte "Laura". 
Die bricht bei mir als letzte durch Krautfäule zusammen.


----------



## Christine (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

So - ich habs geschafft 



Habe meine Tomatensamen in Perlite versenkt und zwar folgende Sorten:

Mexikanische Honigtomate
Bijskij Rosan (Rose aus Bijsk)
Tschelnok (Webschiffchen)
Belij Naliv (Russ. Weißabreifende)
Maiglöckchen
Baselbieter Röteli
Royale des Guineaux

außerdem
Thai Red Pepper
Cayenne Pepper

So - abwarten und 


Bin gespannt, ob ich dieses Jahr auch Tomaten hab...


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

ahhh super elschen
alles sorten( bis auf die mexikanische), die ich nicht habe. da stelle ich mich gleich mal an für samentausch, wenn du magst
mein bruder, der in thailand lebt, bringt mir im april noch samen von dort mit. ist vielleicht was spät aber reicht, wenn ich einen versuch einer frucht und samen fürs kommende jahr  ernten kann.
liebe grüße ulla,
die sehr gespannt auf die ergebnisse ist


----------



## Christine (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Naklar Ulla!

Wir werden hier im Spätsommer eine Samentauschbörse veranstalten...

(Sofern die Biester wachsen )


----------



## andreas w. (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

hi annett, ich sage ja nicht DASS es so sein muss, aber fakt ist, dass vor ein paar jahren die frankfurter flugrouten geändert worden sind und seit dem hier überall in der umgebung diese krankheit auftritt.

vorher sind die flieger in weiterem umkreis um unser gebiet geflogen, da war noch nix. 

kann auch ein teil einer additionsrechnung sein - wir haben hier, durch unseren lehmhaltigen boden, der landwirtschaftlich genutzt wurde, eine dichte bodenschicht unter der oberfläche (was bei den eltern mit sandboden jedoch nicht sein kann) und dadurch haben wir hier eine saure oberschicht......und so kommt eins zum anderen.

ich denke, ich werd´s nicht herausbekommen was es wirklich ist. werde mir aber den spass am garten dadurch nicht nehmen lassen.

es kommt so, wie es kommt und genau so wird´s genommen. hauptsache immer was zum essen im garten und freude dran.

in diesem sinne, schönes wochenende.


----------



## Joachim (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

@Andreas
Denk mal drüber nach, wie hoch die Flieger __ fliegen und wie weit es wohl die Abgase von der "sichtbaren" Route wegtreibt ...  Dazu kommt, das die letzten Winter relativ lasch waren (nicht dieser ).

Und dein Boden klingt nach Staunässe, auch das kann negativ sein.


----------



## andreas w. (1. März 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

wie gesagt, ich sage nicht, dass es so sein muß. aber - es gibt ja nicht allein die abgase vom flugzeug.

laut aussage einer freundin, die bei der flusi (flugsicherung in langen) arfbeitet, ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, dass die flugzeuge vor´m landeanflug noch etwas kerosin ablassen (!!!) um sicherer und einfacher landen zu können.

wir sind uns einig, dass das illegal und verboten ist, jedoch wo kein kläger, ist kein richter. und flugzeuge haben vor gericht eine lobby - da staunst du.

nochmal, wie gesagt - muss alles nicht so sein, ist wie im leben. wenn mal irgendwo irgendwas ist, findet sich auch ein grund um es zu belegen.

der leicht saure boden hängt bei uns definitiv mit der verdichteten schicht zusammen, habe ich auch von woanders bestätigt bekommen. daher haben wir auch viel __ moos auf dem rasen.

die beiden sachen hängen jedoch nicht unbedingt zusammen, das moos hatten wir von anfang an, die tomatenkrankheit kam erst vor ein paar jahren - und wie gesagt, nicht nur auf unserem lehmboden.

ach und nochwas - unsere fische leben auch noch in großer anzahl. ob´s alle sind weiß ich nicht, aber wenn nicht, kommt wieder nachwuchs.


----------



## Annett (1. März 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Andreas,

gegen den sauren Boden hilft eine leichte Kalkung... 

Ansonsten klingt das http://www.urgesteinsmehl-shop.de/index.php für mich noch interessant....


----------



## Christine (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Update: Nach ca. 8 Tagen die ersten grünen Spitzen gesichtet!


----------



## Nymphaion (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo,

ich hab letzte Woche die Tomaten ausgesät, und zwar:

Tomate 42 Days
Tomate Ananastomate
Tomate Auriga
Tomate Azoychka
Tomate Banana Legs
Tomate Baselbieter Röteli
Tomate Berner Rosen
Tomate Bianca
Tomate Big Rainbow
Tomate Black and Red Boar
Tomate Black Pear
Tomate Black Zebra
Tomate Bloody Butcher
Tomate Bradley
Tomate Cora
Tomate Corbarino
Tomate Cuban Pink
Tomate De Berao Black
Tomate Early Yellow Stripe
Tomate Feuerwerk
Tomate Flammé
Tomate Galina
Tomate Giant White Beefsteak
Tomate Golden Green
Tomate Green Giant
Tomate Green Grape
Tomate Green Sausage
Tomate Grüne Helarios
Tomate Hellfrucht
Tomate Herzförmige Fleischtomate
Tomate Homosa
Tomate Jasnaja
Tomate Kimberly
Tomate Kleine Wilde
Tomate Lady Bird
Tomate Lemontree
Tomate Liguria
Tomate Lillian's Yellow Heirloom
Tomate Lollipop
Tomate Mikado White
Tomate Noire Charbonneux
Tomate Noire de Coseboeuf
Tomate Old German
Tomate Old Ivory Egg
Tomate Omas Beste
Tomate Paprikaförmige
Tomate Pink N Yellow
Tomate Plum Lemon
Tomate Quedlinburger Frühe Liebe
Tomate Red Pear 
Tomate Red __ Star
Tomate Red Zebra
Tomate Reinhards Goldkirsche
Tomate Roman Candle
Tomate Russian Persimon
Tomate Sibirische Fingertomate
Tomate Silbertanne
Tomate Snow White Cherry
Tomate Spadaro
Tomate Striped Hollow
Tomate Striped Roman
Tomate Sub Arctic Plenty
Tomate Sungold Select
Tomate Sweet Plum
Tomate Taiwan Teardrop
Tomate Tegucigalpa
Tomate Tigerella
Tomate Wasa
Tomate Yellow Pearshaped
Tomate Yellow Taxi

Ich hab einfach die Namen aus meinem Aussaatbuch kopiert, drum steht immer 'Tomate' vor jedem Namen.


----------



## Christine (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Menno, Du Angeber 

Willst Du die alle selber essen


----------



## Nymphaion (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo,

nö, die werden nur zum kleinsten Teil gegessen. Der Rest wird verkauft, und was dann noch übrig ist kommt ins Brockenhaus.


----------



## Christine (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Brockenhaus.



 *???*


----------



## Nymphaion (10. März 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

So heißen bei uns die 'Tafeln' und die Einrichtungen wo sich Bedürftige billige gebrauchte Kleidung und Möbel holen können. Der Begriff kommt aus dem Johannesevangelium, wo bei der Speisung der 5000 berichtet wird, dass am Ende noch viele Körbe mit Brocken eingesammelt und unter den Armen verteilt wurden. Ich glaube den Begriff kennt man aber nur in evangelischen Regionen.


----------



## Christine (10. März 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Werner,

Vielen Dank. Bei uns gibt es eine Brockensammlung. Jetzt weiß ich endlich, woher der Name kommt. Man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## andreas w. (10. März 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

he annett, danke für den link mit dem mehl - kann eine gute sache sein.

werde mal meine schwiegermutter anfragen, die kennt sich mir sowas von haus aus besser aus. und wenn sie es für gut befindet, wird´s gekauft.

hab sowas glaube ich auch letztens bei einer vorführung zum thema rosen gesehen. die städtischen gärtner von der rosenhöhe (heisst so) darmstadt geben den kalk zum schutz gegen krankheiten zu den rosen. 

kann also helfen, danke auf jeden fall


----------



## Annett (21. März 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Tomatenfreunde.

Dieses Jahr bin ich ja irgendwie nicht so richtig in die Gänge gekommen (jaja, Frau hat halt auch noch andere Sorgen als die Sommerleckereien  ). 
Aber seit letzten Samstag sind bzw. waren die Samen in der Erde.
Und was soll ich sagen? 100% selbst gewonnenes Saatgut und dieses ist ziemlich gut aufgelaufen. Versuchsweise hatte ich sogar noch welches vom Herbst 2007 ausgesät. 
Diese Samen sind genauso gut gekeimt, wie die gleiche Sorte aus 2008. 
So sieht es übrigens jetzt im Häuschen aus:  

Die einzige Sorte, die wieder leichte Zicken macht, ist ILDI. :evil
Aber das hatte ich auch nicht anders erwartet. 

Wie sehen Eure Sämlinge aus?

Ich habe wieder in ganz normale Anzuchterde ausgesät. Das hat bisher immer gut funktioniert, also warum ändern? :smoki
Zeitgleich mit den Tomaten hatte ich auch noch 3 Töpfchen mit eigenen Kürbissamen ins Bad gestellt. Was soll ich sagen... auch da gucken bei zweien schon die Keimblätter. :shock

Ganz bestimmt wird mein Arbeitszimmer bis zu den Eisheiligen wieder in einen grünen Dschungel mutieren.


----------



## Christine (22. März 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

 So sehen Deine Sämlinge nach einer Woche aus? 

So sehen meine nach drei Wochen aus  

Vielleicht stehen sie doch zu kalt? 

Morgen ziehen sie um!


----------



## Annett (22. März 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Moin Christine.

Naja, ich hab da schon nachgeholfen....
Nachdem ich feststellte, dass die Fensterbank im Bad (Fliesen) dank Fußbodenheizung nur in einem relativ schmalen Bereich "warm" ist, habe ich das ganze Häuschen direkt auf den Badfußboden gestellt. 
Die Samen sind in nullkommanix gekeimt.

Danach kamen sie natürlich ans Fenster, denn sie sollen im Häuschen nicht länger werden, als nötig. Bald werden sie ins kühlere Arbeitszimmer umziehen, damit Lichtstärke und Wärme für optimales Wachstum zusammen passen.


----------



## Annett (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Tomatensuchtis. 

Was machen Eure Pflänzchen?

Ich musste bereits heute pikieren - das ist der Nachteil eines zu warmen Standortes.
54 Pflanzen sitzen jetzt frisch getopft auf der Fensterbank meines Arbeitszimmers. Dazu kommen noch 3 Töpfchen mit Kürbispflanzen. :crazy
Es lebe der Dschungel..... bis Mitte Mai. 

Jetzt habe ich noch einige Pflanzen übrig, für die ich keine Töpfchen/Platz mehr habe. Eigentlich schade drum, aber ich werde sie wohl entsorgen müssen. 

Wünsche Euch allen ein wunderschönes WE in Euren Gärten bzw. an Euren Teichen. 



Wir werden morgen mal den Oldtimer beim alljährlichen "Motorenanlassen" Richtung Merseburg ins Luftfahrt- und Technikmuseum bewegen.


----------



## sister_in_act (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo alle

alsoooo
39 Tomatenpflanzen haben überlebt.Eingegeangen sind leider *schwarze Pflaume* komplett, *green Zebra* , bis auf eine,*Ananastomate* bis auf eine.
War mein Fehler weil ich einfache Schaschlikstäbchen zur ersten Stütze genommen habe ....und die haben Schimmel angesetzt...
Und wahrscheinlich ist der Pilz dann an die Pflänzchen gegangen...
Peperoni, Chilli , Paprika, Kletterzucchini auch alle gut angegangen.
__ Lauch , Sellerie, __ Glockenblumen, Ixia, __ schwarzäugige Susanne, Petersilie gedeihen auch fröhlich im Wintergarten.

Leider spinnt meine Camera, daher nur ein paar schlechte Bilder heute für euch.

   

 

Das Fundament für mein Treibhaus ist fertig und in 1-2 Wochen hoffe ich, daß die Tomaten dann umziehen können.Heute war es jedenfalls schon wunderbar sonnig-warm.
Liebe Grüße
Ulla


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hi Ihrs,

meine zu fotografieren lohnt irgendwie nicht. Ich glaube, dieses Pflanzperlite ist nicht das richtige. Die mickern so zwischen zwei und drei cm. Solche Zwerge hatte ich noch nie 

Wenn ich nächste Woche mal Zeit hab, werd ich sie umtopfen, vielleicht hilft's.


----------



## sister_in_act (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo

arme Else tröst:blumen
ich hatte kurz auch versucht perlit (feines kakteenperlit) mit etwas kies gemischt zur anzucht zu nutzen.keimung erfolgte auch.
allerdings habe ich dann die winzigen pflänzchen in anzuchterde versetzt.die dritte umsiedlung dann in tomatenerde und kleine töpfe.
ich hab nochmal ohne blitz paar bessere bilder gemacht:

    

v in der ecke die kletterzucchini
 

was ich noch vorziehen will kommt gleich in anzuchterde.ist ja nervig  dauernd die fummelei

frühlingshafte grüße vom hunsrück
ulla


----------



## Elfriede (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo zusammen,

also ich habe für meine zwei Allerwelts-Tomatensamen einfach Anzuchterde genommen und bin mit dem Ergebnis bislang zufrieden. Die Pflanzen stehen noch im Wintergarten, bei tagsüber geöffneten Türen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Christine (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Tomaten-Gemeinde,

habe jetzt also gestern die Miniatur-Tomätchen "pikiert" in normale Anzuchterde, wie ich es früher auch immer hatte :evil 

Und damit sie wissen, wo es langgeht, hab ich ihnen ein Foto von Elfriede mal ausgedruckt und ans Minigewächshäuschen geklebt. :evil


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo.

Also die Pflanzen bei Ulla und Elfriede sind ja echt schon weit.  

@Elschen
Eben weil ich diesem neuen Zeugs nicht getraut habe, wurde bei mir in Aussaaterde gesät. Warum etwas gut funktionierendes ändern?

[OT]So wie neulich Männe am Trabi unbedingt den Vergaser wechseln wollte, obwohl funktionstüchtig....  "never change a winning team". 
Nach zwei anderen, die nicht wollten, ist jetzt der erste wieder drinne und läuft und läuft und läuft. [/OT]


----------



## Trautchen (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Auweia Leute ich habs´vergessen. 

Annett, siehste erst vergißt Du die Samen zu verschicken und jetzt vergeß ich die auszusäen. oops

Wenn ich jetzt ganz schnell mach, wird das dann noch was?:?


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hi Anke.

Versuch macht klug..... was hast Du denn zu verlieren? 
Stell sie zum Keimen möglichst warm -> 20°C mindestens..... und dann kühler, damit sie nicht ganz so schießen. 

Wenn es nicht klappt bis zur Reife, kannst Du immer noch im Herbst/Winter neuen Samen von mir haben.


----------



## Elfriede (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Anke und alle anderen Tomatenfreunde, 

ich denke Du bist mit der Aussaat noch nicht zu spät dran. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist ein später Termin oft sogar besser, weil die Pflanzen dann nicht so lange im Haus bleiben müssen, wo sie zu leicht schießen. Mir ist es auch so ergangen, deshalb musste ich schon sehr früh pickieren und die Pflanzen dabei sehr tief setzen und zusätzlich ein wenig stauchen, was sie mir aber offensichtlich nicht übel genommen haben.

@ Christine,

...und hat es genützt?

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Trautchen (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*




Na dann werd ich mal so langsam in die Puschen kommen...

Annett, ich nehm´Dich beim Wort!


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Moinsen!

Na, da bin ich aber beruhigt, das Ankes Tomaten noch kleiner sind als meine. Immerhin haben meine das Pikieren gut überstanden und sogar zugelegt. Jetzt kann man sie auch auf einem Foto erkennen:

 

 FROHSTERN!


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo alle

wird zeit mal wieder den neuesten stand mitzuteilen, dachte ich mir
Die tomaten > Greenwich, Ochsenherz, Laternchen und mexikanische Honigtomate< haben blütenansatz.
ich hoffe, ihr könnt was erkennen:

   
 

Hier ein blick in mein treibhaus 1 mit Tomaten und paprika.

 

wie siehts denn inzwischen bei euch aus??

weil...ich bin ja garnicht neugierig,-nur interessiert

grüne grüße:gdaumen

Ulla


----------



## sister_in_act (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallooooooooooo

Annett--Elschen--Trautchen--Elfriede und alle

mal anklopf*

laßt mal sehen wie weit ihr seid

neugierige Grüße aus den verregneten Hunsrück bei 17 °
Ulla


----------



## Annett (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Ulla,

tja, wie weit bin ich/meine Tomaten?

Habe heute ein paar meiner Pflanzen in ein Paket gesteckt und DHL übergeben. 
Mal schaun, wie sorgsam sie es behandeln...

Von 54 pikierten Pflanzen hatte ich 4 Ausfälle. Dabei hatte ich je Sorte meist nur 2-3 Pflanzen pikiert. Bei einer Sorte (Petite Pomme) musste ich deshalb sogar nochmal nachsäen. Eine Pflanze war mir dann doch zu wenig...

Die meisten Pflanzen sind durch den Lichtmangel etwas zu lang geworden. Auf Bild 1 rechts die Pflanzen sind komischerweise kompakter geblieben. Ob ich da nun mehr oder weniger Gartenerde unter die Aufzuchterde gemischt hatte, als beim Rest? 
   


Außerdem habe ich immer noch keine Gewächshausfolie (die alte ist nach gerade mal 2 Jahren kaputt :evil)....
Dieses Jahr schleift irgendwie alles ein wenig. 
Hat auch einen Grund, aber egal - gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## sister_in_act (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Huhu Annett

Tja Apropos Ausfälle...
Ich hatt ein Teil der Tomaten  in meine Vorratskammer gestellt, die ein großes Fenster hat aber auch kühler ist wie der Wintergarten. Und dummerweise hatte ich die Pflanzen mit Schaschlikspießen gestützt.
Das Ergebnis: Die Spieße haben Schimmel angesetzt und mir sind etliche Tomaten kaputtgegangen. Keine >schwarze Pflaume < hat überlebt und die > Ananastomaten waren extrem rückläufig.
Hab dann eiligst die Spieße entfernt, die Tomaten wieder umquartiert und ein Teil hat sich erholt.
Ob sie Früchte tragen wird man sehen. Bisher sind sie noch relativ klein, wie man im Treibhaus rechts sehen kann.
Das größere Treibhaus hatte ich schon im Herbst gekauft und das kleinere von meinem Schwager bekommen, der bei sich darin Chilli zieht fürs Hotel-Restaurant.
18 Tomaten hab ich ihm dann auch dafür  gezogen, die im warmen Rheinland auf seiner Terrasse stehen allesamt

Ist somit auch mein erstes Erfahrungsjahr mit Treibhaus.

Im kleineren habe ich chinesische Schlangengurken, Peperoni und Chilli und ziehe da Salat vor fürs Freiland.

Hast du nur Tomaten im Treibhaus?
Mit welchen Sorten bist du  bislang am besten *gefahren* im Treibhaus?
Hast du die Tomaten im Treibhaus auch in der Erde sitzen?

Gell...neugierig bin ich wieder garnicht

lb Grüße
ulla


----------



## Elfriede (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Ulla,

wie weit ich mit meinen Tomaten bin kann ich leider nicht zeigen und auch nur mit großer Mühe beschreiben, da mein PC schon seit 10 Tagen Reparatur ist und ich mich mit dem winzigen Eee-PC von Asus herumschlagen muss, den ich mir vorsorglich und noch unbenutzt nach Paros mitgenommen habe, was soviel bedeutet, dass ich mich damit noch nicht wirklich auskenne und mir außerdem die Winzigkeit des Bildschirms und der Tastatur zu schaffen macht.

Meine Tomatenpflanzen haben die lange Reise nach Paros gut überstanden, vor gut 14 Tagen habe ich sie im Garten ausgepflanzt. Ausfälle hatte ich keine,  aber der Größenunterschied der zwei Sorten ist gewaltig. Zieglers Fleischtomate und S.Marzano habe ich gezogen. Eine davon ( keine Ahnung welche) ist schon erfreulich kräftig und hält auch den Wind hier ganz gut aus, die andere hingegen ist nicht einmal halb so groß und hat recht dürftige Stängelchen und Blätter, obwohl sie auf den Tag genau gleich alt sind.

Sobald ich meinen PC wieder bekomme ( hoffentlich bald) werde ich einige Fotos einstellen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Ulla,

neben den ca. 18 Tomaten (müßte nochmal die exakte Zahl nachschlagen) hatte ich auf einer Seite zwei Gurkenpflanzen. Ganz normale 0815 vom Baumarkt oder so.
Da habe ich die Seite im zweiten Jahr gewechselt. Ansonsten stand das Häuschen bisher immer ab Mitte Mai bis zum Frost an seinem Platz. Was dieses Jahr wird, weiß ich noch nicht. Der Fleck ist vorsorglich noch frei....

Gut lüften sollte man bei solchen Experimenten allerdings, denn Tomaten mögen es eher etwas trockener. Gurken dagegen gern etwas feuchter. Ist immer ne Gratwanderung, die früher oder später bei den Gurken mit Falschem Mehltau endete. Aber da hatte ich genug geerntet. 
Befallene Blätter hatte ich anfangs immer entsorgt....

Was die Tomaten nicht abkönnen, ist wie schon geschrieben zuviel Luftfeuchtigkeit oder gar Kondenswasser von oben (Herbst...).
Von der Black Zebra habe ich z.B. nur wenig ernten können (ok, ich hab auch nach dem ersten Geschmackstest keinen Wert mehr darauf gelegt ).
Ich glaub, dieses Jahr werde ich zeitiger die Blätter ausdünnen und auch die Pflanzen ausgeizen. Das war alles viel zu dicht....

Im Freiland kam Ildi z.B. noch ganz gut - trotz des vielen Regen in 2007.
Alle anderen waren k.o. 
Danach bin ich auf Eimerhaltung für die Überzähligen umgeschwenkt.
12 l Mörteleimer - Löcher rein - Erde rein - Pflanzen rein. Viel gießen + düngen nicht vergessen.
Aber mit Fleischtomaten (richtig großfrüchtige) kann man das vergessen. Eine Frucht und das wars.... 
Die kleinen wie Ildi, Petite Pomme, Zuckertomate etc. kommen damit ganz gut klar. Und bei Frostgefahr kann man sie sogar im Herbst mal in die Garage(n) tragen. 
Wobei das bei Joachim nicht so gut an kam. Der isst nämlich keine.


----------



## MarcusNham (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Moin zusammen, 
Ich hab das zwar nicht so mit Tomaten, dafür wächst und gedeiht jedoch schon einiges anderes bei mir in den Beeten.
Wirsingkohl sieht schon nicht übel aus, der Mangold(bunt) steckt auch schon die ersten Stängel aus dem Boden.
Ansonsten gibt es noch ein wenig Blumenkohl, Brokkoli, Erbsen wachsen auch so langsam, zwei Zucchini´s stehen schon zwischen den Mangoldpflänzchen.
Ach und Rettich und Möhren sind auch noch dabei.
Lediglich unsere Kräuter wollen noch nicht so richtig loslegen. Fotos stell ich morgen früh mal ein wenn ich ausgeschlafen hab

Gruß Marcus


----------



## sister_in_act (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Annett und alle

nur nochmal in Erinnerung an meine letztjährigen 3 Tomaten im Freiland:
    

Ich hatte den Versuch gewagt mal nicht auszugeizen...
Geendet hat es damit, daß ich erst Bohnenstangen als Halt brauchte und schließlich noch das Oberteil des Metallgestänges meines IBC dazwischen pfriemeln mußte, weil sonst alles zusammengebrochen wäre.
Aber das immense Blattwerk hat dann schließlich die Krautfäule begünstigt, denn wirklich durchlüften konnte da nichts mehr
Gedüngt übrigens nur mit Teichwasser
Trotzdem große Ernte und sehr viel Geschmack. Leider weiß ich die Namen nicht mehr, waren Baumarktpflänzchen.


> Von der Black Zebra habe ich z.B. nur wenig ernten können


squaaaaaaaaak
und ich dachte, das wäre was ganz besonderes....


> Wobei das bei Joachim nicht so gut an kam. Der isst nämlich keine



Nun sag aber nicht, daß du die alle alleine ißt????

@Marcus
Rettich, Radieschen, Möhren, __ Lauch, Sellerie, Lollo Rosso hab ich im Freiland. Blumenkohl mach ich nicht mehr weil ich da immer Raupen drin hab
Allerdings hab ich dieser Tage chinesische Meterbohnen gelegt und noch gut mit Flies abgeckt. Mal sehen obs was wird. Und am Zaun entlang obligatorisch Feuerbohnen.
Mein Kräuterbeet steht gut und ist direkt vor der Garagenwand in Küchennähe.
__ Oregano, Thymian, __ Salbei, Zitronenmelisse, Pfefferminze,Liebstöckel und Schnittlauch  haben den Winter überlebt, Petersilie mußte ich nachsäen.Rosmarin geht mir jeden Winter ein.

Liebe Grüße und haltet mich auf dem laufenden
Ulla


----------



## MarcusNham (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

moin Ulla, 
ich halt mich immer an den alten Spruch "Bohne darf den Mai nicht sehen". Anfang Juni kommen die Bohnen auf den Acker.
Rosmarin kommt bei mir im Winter im Topf auf die Fensterbank vom Küchenfenster, das klappt gut.


Gruß Marcus


----------



## Elfriede (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Tomatenspezialistinnen,

wenn ich hier so viel über Euere Erfahrungen und Experimente mit diversen Tomatensorten lese, schäme ich mich ein wenig über meine Unwissenheit und besonders darüber, dass ich nicht einmal die zwei Sorten bestimmen kann, die ich gepflanzt habe. Wie bereits berichtet, ist eine Sorte kräftig, die andere eher schwächlich.

Da ich meinen PC heute endlich wieder zur Verfügung habe, kann ich Euch meine Tomaten auch zeigen. 

Das ist die kräftige Sorte, die sich hier, trotz Wind, gut behauptet

 

So schauen die schwächlichen Pflanzen aus

 

Hier stehen die Schwächlinge vorne im Bild und wirken dadurch nicht gar so mickrig aus.

 



Durch die dicke Mulchschicht sehen die Pflanzen kleiner aus als sie tatsächlich sind, aber ohne Mulch wird die Erde in zwei Tagen betonhart und kann kein Wasser mehr aufnehmen.

Im Vorjahr habe ich wunderschöne Tomatenpflanzen vom Gärtner gekauft, doch sie erkrankten alle an Blütenwelke, es gab keine einzige Tomate. Hoffentlich habe ich mit den eigenen Pflanzen mehr Glück.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## sister_in_act (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

huhu Elfriede

bin selber immer am experimentieren.
deine tomaten habe eine schöne kräftige farbe und werden bestimmt was



> Im Vorjahr habe ich wunderschöne Tomatenpflanzen vom Gärtner gekauft, doch sie erkrankten alle an Blütenwelke, es gab keine einzige Tomate. Hoffentlich habe ich mit den eigenen Pflanzen mehr Glück



könnte es sein, daß sich im mulch pilze breitmachen und auf die tomaten übergehen???
vielleicht guckst du mal nach folie mit löchern.hält die erde feucht, läßt luft dran und da können keine pilze drauf gedeihen.
nur so eine idee von mir...

Marcus
im grund hast du recht. allerdings war es schon ziemlich warm und zum aufquellen der bohnen reichen die temperaturen auch.
und wegen dem Rosmarin..
ich bins leid im herbst die räumerei. mein wintergarten sieht immer aus wie eine großgärtnerei und ich fühl mich nicht mehr wohl so. hab deshalb meine großes mandarinenbäumchen  abgegeben und die zitrone kann sichs überlegen ob sie sich erholt oder---aufwiedersehn*

gruß ulla


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Elfriede.

Blütenendfäule (so es denn welche war) ist kein pilzliches Problem, sondern eins von fehlendem Calcium... Dabei erwischt es allerdings schon angelegte Früchte und nicht die Blüten als solches. 
Bilder

Bei mir hat es letztes Jahr im Zelt nur eine Sorte getroffen - jetzt frag mich aber nicht welche. 
Laut Anbauplan evtl. die Oliventomate, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht mehr.

Im Freiland kommt Ca-Mangel fast nicht vor, da der Sorptionskomplex des Bodens meistens genügend Ca-Ionen enthält. Im Gewächshaus bei hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit kann er auftreten, da durch den geringen Transpirationsstrom (Wassertransport von den Wurzeln zu den Blättern und Austritt aus den Spaltöffnungen) Aufnahme und Transport gehemmt sind. 
Die Symptome konzentrieren sich auf die jüngsten Organe (Blütenendfäule Tomaten, Stippigkeit Äpfel). Die jungen Blätter sind klein, verzerrt, mit weiß-gelben Flecken und gelegentlich auch braun gefärbten Adern (zerstörte Zellen). Die Terminalknospe stirbt oft ab, die Pflanze bleibt meist buschig.
Die Wurzeln sind kurz und braun. 
Bei Bormangel würden ebenfalls die gesamte Terminalknospe absterben und nicht nur die Blüten. 
Kein wortwörtliches Zitat, sondern frei nach _Günter Schilling, Pflanzenernährung und Düngung, UTB-Verlag, 2000._

http://www.gartentechnik.de/News/2006/07/25/bluetenendfaeule_kalziummangel_an_tomate_und_paprika/

Hast Du  irgendwann mal eine Bodenprobe machen lassen? Sind die Böden auf Paros eher kalkarm oder kalkhaltig (so nah am Meer könnte man letzteres annehmen). Auch starkes Mulchen macht den Boden sauer = Kalkung ist irgendwann mal angebracht.

@Ulla
Die Black Zebra war bei mir grünlich-rot gestreift und mehlig. Wenn man darauf steht, warum nicht?! Mein Geschmack war sie nicht und der von Dodi auch nicht. 
Dieses Jahr hat von den zwei pikierten Pflanzen nur eine überlebt. Mir egal.... die kommt eh nur noch in einen Eimer und unters Vordach. Im Zelt wäre es Platzverschwendung.

Und nein, natürlich esse ich nicht die Früchte von 50 Tomatenpflanzen. 
Einige Pflanzen sind schon an andere Leute vergeben/verplant.
Ich werde wohl wieder so 30 Stück behalten. Die kleinen schaffen es oft nicht bis in die Küche. 
Und Schwiegerma freut sich immer, wenn sie Tomaten bekommt. Meine Ma übrigens auch und so kommt nur wenig um. Zumal ich sehr gerne gemischten Salat mit frischen Tomaten und Gurken esse. Die Tomaten vom Einkauf gestern waren wieder nicht so der Brüller. Ich weiß schon, warum ich kaum noch welche kaufe.


----------



## MarcusNham (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Moin zusammen!

hier mal die versprochenen Bilder

Gruß Marcus


----------



## sister_in_act (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

öhm* 
meine Tomaten hatten letztes Jahr auch diese braunen flecken und die blätter wurden braun. dachte das wäre krautfäule...
lag ich wohl bei elfriede meilenweit gedanklich daneben

mehlige Tomaten??? ihgitt!!!


> Zumal ich sehr gerne gemischten Salat mit frischen Tomaten und Gurken esse. Die Tomaten vom Einkauf gestern waren wieder nicht so der Brüller


.
genau die sachen pflanze ich in meinem kleinen gärtchen. die gekauften tomaten haben null aroma und wenn du reinbeißt ists, wie wenn du ein glas wasser mit tomatengeschmack trinkst
nach der saison kauf ich sie nur mal als farbklecks im salat.

@Marcus
na bei der größe kannst schon ordentlich was anpflanzen.
übrigens hatte ich auch schon mal ein hochbeet angelegt.
sozusagen als stufe 2 nach einem hügelbeet.
angenehm zum bearbeiten und ernten wars allemal aber ich könnte nicht sagen, daß die erträge sooo unterschiedlich waren zum normalen anbau.
oder ists garkein hochbeet in den steinen sondern ein mistbeet??


liebe grüße
ulla


----------



## MarcusNham (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Moin Ulla!

Das Hochbeet ist etwas spezieller, eigentlich ist das ein 3teiliger Kompost (2x1,5m³ und 1 X2,5m³). Ganz rechts kommt immer vom laufenden Jahr rein, im Januar/Februar wird der ganz linke ausgehoben und auf den Beeten verteilt, und dann dementsprechend der mittlere nach links geschaufelt  und der rechte in die mitte, der rechte bleibt dann wieder leer für das laufende Jahr. Naja und da es ja guter Boden ist, wird in den Linken und in die Mitte halt gepflanzt.
Der Teil vom Gemüsebeet den man auf dem Foto sieht ist nur ein Drittel, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das Beet dieses Jahr voll wird, weil wir keine Kartoffeln mehr gepflanzt haben (Ertrag war einfach zu gering)

Dafür konnten wir letztes Jahr keine Gurken mehr sehen (ca. 40KG, 2 Monate lang Gurken, Schmorgurken, Senfgurken, Gewürzgurken:shock)

Naja Mal schauen was das Jahr so bringt


----------



## Elfriede (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Ulla, hallo Annett,

letztes Jahr hatte ich noch keinen Mulch auf den Beeten und musste die Erde jeden zweiten Tag lockern, damit die Pflanzen  nicht vertrockneten. Die gekauften Tomatenpflanzen entwickelten sich auch sehr gut und blühten  reichlich den ganzen Sommer lang. Doch kaum setzten  die Blüten zur Öffnung an, verwelkten sie und fielen ab, noch bevor ein Fruchtansatz sichtbar war. Alle Pflanzen dieser Gärtnerei waren betroffen. Im Internet habe ich diese Erkrankung als Blütenwelke gefunden, leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo, - und dass es sich dabei um ein bakterielles Problem handelt. An der Erde konnte es nicht liegen, denn unmittelbar daneben stand eine Cocktailtomate von einem anderen Laden, die überhaupt nicht davon betroffen war und noch bis in den November hinein blühte und fruchtete, während die gekauften Gärtnerpflanzen nicht eine einzige Frucht hervorbrachten.

Annett, Du hast Dir wieder sehr viel Mühe gemacht, ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich dafür. Eine Bodenanalyse habe ich noch nie machen lassen, da ich hier noch keine Institution gefunden habe, die solche Analysen durchführt. Trotzdem schließe ich einen Kalkmangel hier auf der Insel aus, nicht aber andere Mängel, weshalb mir eine genaue Analyse auch sehr wichtig erscheint. Nun, vielleicht finde ich doch noch jemanden, der so etwas machen kann, andernfalls werde ich mir ein Testset besorgen und es selbst versuchen, falls das Sinn macht.

Ich will Tomaten sehen, -  wenigstens Euere, sollten mir eigene Früchte auch heuer wieder versagt bleiben. Noch aber bin ich recht zuversichtlich, denn heute konnte  ich die ersten Blütenansätze entdecken.

@ Marcus,

ich beneide Dich um Deinen Garten. Hier auf Paros ist so etwas leider nicht möglich, jedenfalls nicht im Sommer. Hier wird Gemüse im Herbst oder ganz zeitig im Frühjahr angebaut, denn von April bis November gibt es so gut wie keinen Regen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Ulla.

Die Blütenendfäule fängt immer dort an, wo die Blüte gesessen hat. Schau Dir die Fotos bei Google an....
Kraut- und Knollenfäule=Braunfäule ruft m.M.n. eher so marmorierte Flecken hervor und die beginnen wo sie lustig sind. Blütenendfäule geht auch eher weniger auf die ganzen Blätter oder gar auf den Stengel über.
Bei Regen und dichten Beständen tippe ich daher eher auf den Pilz.

Bei Elfriede scheint es ja doch was anderes gewesen zu sein. 
Ich schau nachher mal in das Krankheiten Buch (Kulturpflanzen), wenn wir mit den Oldtimern auf dem Weg Richtung Staßfurt sind. Da wir die Strecke schon einmal abgefahren sind, sollte sich etwas Zeit finden lassen.
Leider streikt unsere "Pappe" gerade ein wenig. 

@Elfriede
Ich helfe gern, zumal ich so auch immer wieder mein Wissen ein wenig auffrischen kann. Ungenutztes Wissen ist sonst erst in einer Schublade und dann weg. :?


Bei Werner hatte ich nun doch noch ein paar zusätzliche Sorten geordert... dazu Paprikapflanzen. Bin gespannt, wo ich das alles unter bekomme.  :crazy

Wünsche allen ein schönes WE.


----------



## sister_in_act (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo 
ich muß mal Elfriede beipflichten und mich auch mal bei Annett bedanken. oder doch lieber

es ist so wie du schreibst: wird die krautwelke gewesen sein,-zumal ich sie im jahr davor auch hatte

@ Marcus
gutes system für kompostierung. ich hab meine zwangsläufig im garten verteilt an schattigen stellen.muß mir da in direkter gemüsegärtchennähe noch was einfallen lassen.Obwohl ich durch die landwirtschaftsfläche und unbebaute wiesen ringsum relativ viel unkraut in form von __ disteln, löwenzahn und vogelmiere habe, die ich ohnehin in die biotonne entsorge.letzterer werde ich kaum herr

liebe grüße und schönen sonntag 
ulla


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hi Ihrs,

so - denn will ich auch mal den Stand der Dinge zeigen:

  

Besonders freut mich natürlich, dass die Vogelmiere so gut aufgegangen ist :evil


----------



## sister_in_act (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

 Elschen
dann sind wir ja schon 2 die sich *unendlich* freuen:



> Besonders freut mich natürlich, dass die Vogelmiere so gut aufgegangen ist



ich zupfe mir im treibhaus bald nen wolf:help

ansonsten hilft uns nur geduld und eifrige fingerchen..

lb grüße ulla


----------



## Silke (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo
nachdem meine Tomatenpflanzen auch super gut angegangen sind ... Dank Annett`s Samen  ... sind sie in ihre Töpfe umgezogen. 
  
Leider habe ich nicht alle untergebracht bekommen und durfte meine Nachbarinnen mit den restlichen Pflanzen beglücken.

Meine Frage nun: wie dünge ich sie nun weiter? Mit Flüssigdünger wie bisher oder mit irgendwas anderem?
Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir antwortet und mal wieder ein update von euch zeigt.


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hi,

na dann mal ein ganz frisches Udpate:
  

Und auch die Vogelmiere hat sich von meinem feigen Anschlag mit der Hacke erholt 

Düngen? Naklar. Ich nehm, was grad rumsteht. Zur Zeit Rinderdung gekörnt und Hornspäne.


----------



## sister_in_act (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

dann will ich auch mal wieder

  <<Blüte Tomate Ochsenherz im Mai
Anhang anzeigen 46458 Anhang anzeigen 46459

hier im Vergleich  Blüte *Ochsenherz* und *Laternchen*

  

 
Peperoni, Paprika und  Gurken

 

Erste Frucht von *Laternchen*

...und dann hab ich heute mit meinem Schwager getelt und der hat die zweite Hälfte meiner Tomatenzucht. Die sind bereits mannshoch, stehen im Freien und haben rheinisches , mildes Klima.

und  übrigens elschen...
ich könnte eine distelzucht machen, neben der miere

liebe grüße
ulla


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich sehe endlich Tomaten, sogar eigene und zwar Zieglers Fleisch. Einen guten Teil der Pflanzen musste ich noch einmal herausnehmen, weil viel zu eng gepflanzt, sie stehen jetzt verstreut  auf dem Grundstück und wachsen auch sehr gut. Die schwächliche Sorte Marzano 2 hat zwar etwas zugelegt, blüht aber noch nicht. Egal, Hauptsache Tomaten.

Silkes Düngerfrage interessiert mich auch sehr, ich habe bislang noch gar nicht gedüngt, hätte aber Hornspäne vorrätig.

Ausgegeizt habe ich die Tomaten auch noch nicht, ist das eigentlich zwingend notwendig? Macht ihr außer dem Haupt- und einem Nebentrieb alles ab? So steht es nämlich auf der Samenpackung.


                  



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Elfriede
 gedüngt habe ich eigentlich nur per Kompost, den ich  jährlich im Garten verteile, sowie Teichwasser zum Gießen.
Letztes jahr habe ich nichts ausgegeizt und hatte wahre Bäume als Tomaten. Undurchdringliches Laub, massig Tomaten--aber dann die Krautfäule, weil die Blätter nicht mehr schnell genug abgetrocknet sind.
Das dürfte bei dir  eher weniger der Fall sein
 Wenn die Schafskälte vorbei  ist werde ich wohl die 2 großen Tomaten auch ins Freie setzen müssen...
oder das Treibhaus um 2 Meter erhöhen

Liebe Grüße nach Paros

Ulla


----------



## Dodi (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Elfriede,

das Ausgeizen bei Tomaten macht man eigentlich nur in Regionen, wo die Sommer nicht warm und lang genug sind.

Deshalb werden - besonders empfehlenswert im Norden von Deutschland, wo die Sommer eher feucht sind - die Sträucher ausgegeizt, dass zwar einiges an Fruchtansatz vorhanden ist, aber die Pflanze nicht unnötig viel Kraft in die vielen Triebe stecken muss und versucht, neue Blüten und Früchte auszubilden, die dann doch nicht mehr reifen könnten. Außerdem - wie Ulla schon schrieb - verursacht zuviel Laub Krautfäule, wenn dieses in feuchten Sommern nicht schnell genug abtrocken kann (mal ausgenommen von den Gewächshauspflanzen).

Bei Dir im sonnigen, trockenen und warmen Paros kannst Du ruhig mehr Kraut stehen lassen, ich denke, die Tomaten werden ohne Probleme ausreifen. Ins "Unendliche" würde ich jedoch auch dort die Pflanzen nicht wuchern lassen...

An Elfriede und Silke:
Düngen kannst Du mit Blaukorn, Hornspäne, Rinder- oder Pferdedung oder - was ich momentan mache - mit dem Schmutzwasser aus meinem Spaltsieb. So schlage ich zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe: Gießen und Düngen. 

Bilder meiner Zöglinge reiche ich auch mal nach, die Pflanzen sind noch relativ klein, aber kräftig. Ich hoffe, ich kann dieses Jahr noch Tomaten ernten... :beeten


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Ulla, hallo Dodi,

ich danke Euch für diese wichtigen Informationen. 

Ausgeizen werde ich also nicht, denn Regen werde meine Tomaten keinen erleben, dafür aber sehr viel Wärme, es ist schon jetzt sehr heiss hier.  Sehr groß wird hier auf der Insel aber  keine Pflanze, weder im Garten noch im Teich. 
Mein Garten bekommt ausschließlich Teichwasser aus meiner versenkten Teich-Absetz-Tonne, das dürfte also als Düngung für die Tomaten reichen, denn die Tomatenbeete sind ohnehin aus Pferdedung und Kompost aufgebaut.

Ich hoffe, Euere Tomaten werden es auch bald richtig warm bekommen, denn es bleibt ihnen nicht so viel Zeit zum Wachsen und Reifen wie hier auf Paros.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus dem Süden
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aussäen von Tomaten usw*

Hallo Tomatengärtnerinnen,

ich konnte in der Zwischenzeit einige Tomaten (Zieglers Fleisch) ernten. Mit meiner zweiten Sorte (Marzano 2) habe ich leider  die unliebsame Bekanntschaft mit der Blütenendfäule gemacht. Nach Annetts genauer Beschreibung konnte ich sie einwandfrei bestimmen und wusste auch gleich was zu tun war, danke Annett!

Der Gärtner hier hatte auch sogleich eine Flasche Calcium zur Hand,- speziell für Tomaten, wie er mir erklärte und ich behandelte die Pflanzen dreimal im Abstand von einigen Tagen. Die ersten, befallenen Früchte fielen alle noch vor der Reife ab, aber die nachfolgenden Tomaten waren schon teilweise gesund, Tendenz steigend. Ich denke, dass es eine gute Ernte auch bei der betroffenen Sorte geben wird. Ich habe im Internet eine Information gefunden, dass hauptsächlich die langen schmalen Tomaten von der Blütenendfäule befallen werden, was bei mir auch zutrifft, denn keine einzige der  runden Fleischtomaten ist betroffen.

Ich hoffe, Ihr seid von der Blütenendfäule oder anderen Tomatenerkrankungen verschont geblieben und grüße Euch herzlich aus Paros.

Elfriede


----------

